# [SOLVED] DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??



## XiMitchHD

Okay, so my motherboard can either have 8GB of DDR2 Ram 1066MHz or 4GB of DDR3 1333MHz.

Which would be faster/better??

Thanks guys!


----------



## pip22

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

To begin with, it depends whether or not you're running 32-bit or 64-bit Windows, because 32-bit Windows cannot address more than 4GB RAM (slightly less actually) so you'd be wasting your money buying 8GB.

If it's 64-bit Windows you've got, then 8GB is still better than 4GB, because even though the 4GB is faster it can still only hold a maximum of 4GB of data.
8GB can hold twice as much so you'd be able to have more big programs open at the same time (especially, for example, large image files for editing in Photoshop) without Windows having to virtual memory which slows everything down.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Without knowing the specs of the PC or the primary usage, my preference would be the 4GB of DDR3.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

I'd go for the DDR3. It will be faster, more readily available and cheaper too.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Is it a case of re-installing windows to 64bit for my computer to be able to support 8gb DDR2 Ram?

And also any more thoughts on the original question please? need a few more opinions !

Thanks People !


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Heres my motherboards link just for you to fully make sure what it can/cannot support. Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo Intel G41 (Socket 775) Motherboard | GA-G41M-COMBO

Just to clairfy, I have Windows Vista 32bit. 

Cheers


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

I've never seen a board that supports both DDR2 and DDR3.. Are you sure it does? The way the images look, it seems it could only hold two ddr2 and/or two ddr3 modules at once.

Either way, I'd go with DDR3. Chances of you upgrading your OS to windows 7 or 8 even, are decent. Go with DDR3.

Additionally, 8GB of DDR3 would cost the same or even less (possibly slightly more) then DDR2.


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

The question of faster memory vs more memory depends a great deal on the workload. If the workload is such that 4 GB RAM is a performance bottleneck (unlikely but very possible) then the larger RAM may be preferable. It is highly unlikely that a single 32 bit application would benefit from more than 4 GB RAM but with multiple 32 bit applications running it is possible. Otherwise go with the faster RAM. Unfortunately there are no simple answers to this question. 

Only a 64 bit OS will be able to use 8 GB RAM. There is no upgrade path from a 32 bit to 64 bit OS (of any version) so a clean install would be necessary. Internally 32 bit and 64 bit systems are really quite different, not just 32 bits. This would also require reinstallation of all applications.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, just to clarify my motherboard can take only one module at a time (either DDR2 or DDR3) but that is irrelevant because I know this and I am deciding between the two.

Let me define my question a bit more. I don't know what I need (More speed or more memory) to play on games such as minecraft etc. Which would I need more?

Also, if I do chose the DDR3, would my computer still use all 4GB of it or just the 3gb that it will only recognise?


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

The reason you add memory is to improve performance. Any other reasons would be very unusual. Adding memory will always improve performance but there is always going to be a point of diminishing returns beyond which adding more does very little. With most workloads (including most games) you will have already reached that point with 4 GB RAM. I doubt that more than 4 GB RAM would help you much.

A 32 bit client OS (such as XP, Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8) will not recognize more than 4 GB RAM. Any more will simply be ignored. Of this roughly 3.25 GB will actually be accessible. There is nothing you can do that will significantly change this. 

To use all of the 4 GB RAM or more you need a 64 bit OS.

Edit: If you are contemplating going to a 64 but OS for any reason you need to consider the compatibility implications. This is not as serious an issue as it once was but it still needs to be considered. Most 32 but applications will run without issue on a 64 bit OS but there are exceptions. But a 64 bit OS must use 64 bit device drivers exclusively. If a device does not have 64 bit drivers installed it will not work - at all.

Use the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor:
Download: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

This will warn you about most compatibility issues.

I don't believe the Windows 8 version is available yet.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Windows vista/7 (32 bit) can only use 4GB. This is a software limitation. Not a hardware limitation. DDR, DDR2, DDR3, whatever, the limitation for 32bit OSs is 4GB. It would not matter.

To see if you need MORE memory, you can simply open the task manager (ctrl+shift+esc) and switch to the PERFORMANCE tab. 
The green memory graph/physical memory usage graph/physical memory readout at the bottom/physical memory table show how much of your.... physical memory is being used. Launch minecraft and it'll go up. Minecraft eats memory. 

If it goes near 75-90% of your total physical memory, you would need more of it.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Another question is do you actually have both a 32 bit and a 64 bit version of windows?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, from the awesome replies I have had it seems that using the DDR3 4GB RAM would be a good decision  But I'd rather not waste 0.75gb because 32Bit cannot access all 4gb so I think I'm going to install Windows 64Bit so I get every mb I've paid for!


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

will you actually use that much? not many apps and certainly no games at present use much more than 4GB


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

4GB is a fairly good amount for someone whop doesn't do very intensive stuff.

If they got an recovery disk, or an OEM version of windows, they don't have a license to 64 bit.. But if they got the disks themselves, they can use it both as 32 and 64bit.


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

A 64 bit OS can access more RAM but it will also need more and this will partially negate any gains. From 3.25 GB to 4GB RAM is less than 25% and since you are likely past the point of diminishing returns already you are unlikely to see any significant gains in performance. I am not saying you shouldn't go to a 64 bit OS, just be sure you are doing it for the right reasons.

All things considered, going to a 64 bit OS just to access .75 GB more RAM is probably not worth the considerable time and effort to do so. But it is your time and your effort.


----------



## XiMitchHD

That is actually a good thought Miller, so basically what your saying is that 64bit will take more memory than my original 32bit and so would make the 0.75gb I'm missing out on smaller to lets say 0.4gb - 0.2gb making my time and effort of changing OS practically worthless?? :L


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Unless you need a 64 bit OS for 64 bit apps and the ram then it isn't a need for a 64 bit and the extra .5GB RAM or more.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, as from the comments I've received, it seems like a fairly pointless and very hassle-full process to change the OS from 32bit to 64bit just for 0.5gb that I won't see a change in performance for :l 

This thread can be marked as solved  Thanks Everybody !


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Not really.

If you have no ram at all, you would be best to reinstall and buy 8gb of ddr3
If you have 4gb of ddr2, don't bother reinstalling.


On an unrelated note, I'm only using 1.6gb out of 8 on my windows 7 64 bit system, with firefox, msn, and steam running.


----------



## steely74

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

yea I would go 8 gigs ddr 3 (it's cheaper and better) with 64bit windows 7. I have 8 gigs ddr2 in this build with 64bit 7 and while it's true I don't ever max out my ram I like the head room and can do anything even while rendering video in vegas etc.


----------



## XiMitchHD

As much as I'd like that, my motherboard can only hold 4gb DDR3 ram. 

So all in all, i'm not going to bother changing my OS to 64Bit, too much hassle. I'm going to have the 1333MHz DDR3 4GB Ram.

Anyone else think this is the best resolution?  

Also, if anyone can come up with a good reason why 8gb would be better then I would be willing to change my OS for an extra 4GB?


----------



## gcavan

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

The only reason which would make sense: If your memory usage is consistently being maxed out (as seen in *taskmgr*). Generally, with 4GB of system memory, this could only happen when running several high memory usage applications at once; such as playing a full screen game, converting a large audio/video file AND running a full virus scan at the same time, though I expect you would notice a slowdown from CPU usage long before you ran out of memory.

By the way, I have to ask why you state your motherboard will accept only 4GB of DDR3 memory. The Gigabyte spec sheet shows a maximum of 8GB of either DDR2 or DDR3 for both the revisions 1.3 and 1.4 of the board (no other versions listed).

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)


----------



## XiMitchHD

Are you sure gcavan? On the website it shows DDR2 0Gb/8GB showing no memory comes with the computer but it can have 8gb max. And next to DDR3 is shows 0GB/4GB ? 

I would be willing to convert to 64bit if my motherboard can have 8gb of DDR3


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

The question is, why are you buying a board that supports two versions of memory, one that is being phased out as we speak?

It _must_ cost more then another gigabyte board that just supports ddr3..


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*



gcavan said:


> The only reason which would make sense: If your memory usage is consistently being maxed out (as seen in *taskmgr*). Generally, with 4GB of system memory, this could only happen when running several high memory usage applications at once; such as playing a full screen game, converting a large audio/video file AND running a full virus scan at the same time, though I expect you would notice a slowdown from CPU usage long before you ran out of memory.
> 
> By the way, I have to ask why you state your motherboard will accept only 4GB of DDR3 memory. The Gigabyte spec sheet shows a maximum of 8GB of either DDR2 or DDR3 for both the revisions 1.3 and 1.4 of the board (no other versions listed).
> 
> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)


My computer uses 4GB of ram sitting on desktop :uhoh:

But i agree with whats has been said. Go for 8GB of DDR3. the only reason i can think that you say you can only use 4GB is perhaps you are forgetting that there are 1,2,4 and now 8GB RAM sticks although i would avoid 8GB sticks for now.

DDR2 ram is hard to get now and will cost more than DDR3.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Newegg.com - Team Elite 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) Desktop Memory Model TED34096M1333C9DC
$40 for 8GB DDR3 (two of those)

Newegg.com - Team Elite 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Desktop Memory Model TEDD4096M800C6DC
$50 for 4GB DDR2

Doesn't take a computer technician to tell you what is the better byte for your buck.

I feel so dirty saying the last bit. oh my oh my


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Indeed DDR3 all the way!.

Although i would suggest you stick to well known brands such as G.SKILL or Corsair


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Gigabyte site says that Mobo will accept 
DDR3: 2 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 8 GB of system memory 
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800 MHz memory modules 

I would suggest a 2x4GB matched pair of DDR3 1066MHz G.Skill or Corsair.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

The board only supports 8GB of memory?

Get a new board. In the coming year, 8Gb is going to be the standard (much like 4GB is now). 

Spend a bit more and get a board that is pure ddr3 and supports 16/32/more GB of memory, even if you aren't going to get that much in the near future. Plan for expandability. 

I got this Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Back in January for around $100. Well worth it, even though I only put in 8GB (for $60) of memory


----------



## XiMitchHD

I started this thread when I bought 2 Brand New 4GB DDR3 kingston RAM and then thought my motherboard couldnt take anything over 4gb DDR3. So my main concern is if my motherboard can take the 8gb ddr3. 

I need definate confirmation !


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Your best bet would to be to check your motherboard's manual...


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

This is a photocopy of my Motherboard Manual. Although it does say DDR3 supports upto 4GB, it clearly states that I should check on the Gigabyte website for the latest memory speeds and modules? So maybe they have upgraded or changed something to now allow it to support 8GB DDR3?


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Any thoughts on this? Could this be possible?


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Not sure. I can't see imageshack. Think you could upload it as an attachment?


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)

DDR3:

2 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 8 GB of system memory (Note 1)
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR3 1333(O.C.)/1066/800 MHz memory modules 

DDR2:
2 x 1.8V DDR2 DIMM sockets supporting up to 8 GB of system memory 
Dual channel memory architecture
Support for DDR2 1066(O.C.)/800/667 MHz memory modules


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

So it says it can support 4GB of DDR3 in my handbook/manual but on the website on both revisions of the board, it says it can support up to 8GB of DDR3.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

That is quite peculiar.. Considering I haven't heard about or seen boards that support both ddr2 and 3 memory...

I would suggest to call Gigabyte and see what they say. Contradictory information.. I know I wouldn't be willing to waste money on memory to see if it worked with 8gb


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Yeah there was an asus board which did both however it prooved to be fiddley especially if running both since ddr3 likes 1.5v and ddr2 likes 1.8-2v things got a bit screwy.

In my opinion never run to different types, makes, speeds or voltages your just asking for trouble.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Whoaoaoaoa, just before you get carried away my board can have *either* DDR2 running OR DDR3 running. Not both (I.E. Can't have one DDR2 and one DDR3 in the board at the same time).


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

I believe the Techs here are aware of that. :smile:


----------



## XiMitchHD

Was just making sure


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, received my 8GB RAM today. What would happen if I installed 64BIT windows and I put in my RAM but my motherboard didn't support it all?

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

There will be no ill effects. It just won't show all the RAM.


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*



XiMitchHD said:


> Okay, received my 8GB RAM today. What would happen if I installed 64BIT windows and I put in my RAM but my motherboard didn't support it all?
> 
> Thanks.


None. If the board didn't support it all, you could just check the bios (which would be 64bit) and it wouldn't register any more then it could.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, looks like my computer doesn't support 64Bit for maybe a few reasons. I suspect its my CPU. Anyway, I'm going with the DDR3 4GB RAM 

This thread can definitely be marked at solved, because it is  DDR3 it is.

Thanks to everyone that helped out !!


----------



## Tyree

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

What CPU are you using? Almost all newer CPU's support 64Bit.


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Okay, just looking on the internet and it seems that my CPU can handle 64BIT but that then makes the problem harder to solve. My computer won't install the 64BIT full-stop and so there could be numerous reasons why it won't install. After further research about 64BIT there seems to be a lot of major let downs and unsupported things (such as drivers etc) and so it seems I (my opinion) have come to the right conclusion to stay with my 32BIT because it seems there's a lot more things that are compatible for 32BIT and things are mostly made for 32BIT OS. 

Would again like to thank everyone that has helped me out and chipped in with the feedback and comments about my RAM dilemma. 

THANKS EVERYONE !! :grin:


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

...you do realize that 32bit programs and drivers would work on the 64bit OS.. That is why there is a \program files\ (64bit) and a \program files(x86)\ (32bit) directory for programs..


----------



## XiMitchHD

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

Yes, but at the end of the day, one way or another, my computer can't muster up the courage to go into 64BIT for what ever reason. So i've re-installed my Windows Vista 32BIT and the installed the ram and the whole computer is working like a treat  

Thanks a lot guys !


----------



## wkw427

*Re: DDR2 8GB Vs DDR3 4GB??*

...why? What part won't run 64bit? How do you know your system isn't 64bit able?

I know for a fact if you try to boot into one of the 64 bit install disks it says ERROR CAN NOT RUN 64BIT STUFF ON 32 BIT SYSTEM BEEP


----------

